# Here we are again--Anal Glands :(



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Here we are again--Anal Glands *update**

Rufus was back into the vets Thursday with another anal gland abcess. Remember he just went through this in September? Well this was the gland on the other side!  Once again, it just came up so fast. I combed him out on Tuesday and no sign of any problem, then Wednesday night he was curled up in a bed whining softly and sure enough it was red and very swollen! I called my vet and got the answering service--vet was closed because it was 11:00 at night. They had the vet on call phone me back and she said get him in first thing in the morning. She also said to give him the Rimadyl I had in the cupboard left over from last time. I din't sleep a wink all night! I just kept staring at the clock and thinking 8 more hours...7 more hours...6 and listening to Rufus breathe.

Of course in the morning I got him right in but was informed the vets all had a full schedule and they would fit him in, so had to leave him there. I made sure to tell them it was very swollen and I was afraid it would burst so PLEASE have the vet at least take a look ASAP! :hurt: I got a couple calls thoughout the day, first to let me know that they had to medicate him as he wouldn't let anyone back there to see, then later from the vet to give me the news. Yes, it was an abscess and it ruptured between the time he wouldn't let them see and the point where they checked on him again. They flushed it out and filled with antibiotic ointment like last time and sent him home with pain meds, ointment, and antibiotics once again.

The vet is concerned because he is a young dog and has had this happen twice now in a short time, but says we will heal him up again this time. She sent home info to read about having those glands removed, so wants me to research about that JIC this happens again. Her concern is that it will keep happening. I haven't read the material yet, with all the Christmas hubub, DS's birthday this week, Rufus needs alot of attention right now and I've had a migraine for 3 days! (Obviously doing better today, or I wouldn't be able to be on computer boring you will all the gory details lol)

My poor little man is feeling poorly so please thin good thoughts for him that this will be the last time he has this problem!

Oh and once he is healed up he will be getting a new hair do. Most likely something short where I can keep closer tabs on his backside. The vet already gave him a good start on that.  :mullet: They shaved his entire back end from stem to stern and even did some nasty cutting on his tail to keep all the hair away from that area so you may see me cruising around the grooming section getting ideas now for clippers and shears.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Rufus! Hope he doesn't have to go through the surgery and this will be last time he has this problem. Feel better soon, Rufus!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Rufus, I am so sorry you two are going through this again Christy. 

Maybe Rufus needs a lion cut for a little while, Riley said it was not so bad, he got lots of extra attention and it all grow's back.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, that must really hurt. Poor baby. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this! Poor Rufus...yes, I wouldn't hesitate to give the beautiful boy a puppy cut when his health is at stake, but I kow it will be a little sad for you to do so, too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:crutch:


Sheri said:


> I'm so sorry to read this! Poor Rufus...yes, I wouldn't hesitate to give the beautiful boy a puppy cut when his health is at stake, but I kow it will be a little sad for you to do so, too.


Sheri, It is bigtime tears time for me. I have alway loved the full coated look and have worked hard to keep both boys in long coats. His health is the very most important thing though and if he has problems come up again, I want to be able to catch it happening and hopefully do something! I know that if my nekkid Chinese Cresteds had this issue it would be painfully obvious right away.

When I say the vet cut the backside, I mean they shaved him to the skin to the size area a man's hand may not cover! The rest of the hair in back was mercilessly chopped until the entire area was fully exposed so that even the 4 inches of tail closest to the body has been hacked to about an inch. Even the shortest of short puppy cuts wouldn't camoflage this, so he will be a bit of a mess for a few months. I'm even wondering if pants would help in a week or so because his owie is so exposed that even once he feels up to playing with the others he has no protection in back. He is currently gated away from everyone else in an ex-pen for his own privacy and safety. He won't be feeling like playing at all for awhile.  At this point he only wants to lie there and sometimes cries and digs in his bed like he wants to get away from his own hind end.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Ann and Poonima! Leeann, Riley looked adorable in his modified lion cut! I'm pretty sure it takes a very special guy to pull off that look! Not so sure Rufus can get away with it. He needs something more...Rufus-y lol! Maybe a mohawk?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry this happened again, I know first hand that it is NO fun!
And his poor chop-job backside..... a puppy cut may be the only way to go, the good thing is that hair does grow back!
Give him belly rubs from me---


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*(((((((((((((((Rufus and Christy)))))))))))))))))))*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhh poor Rufus! So sorry he is going through this again!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Christy and Rufus. this just breaks my heart. I really hope he heals fast. I will be curious what you learn about the surgery, but I do hope you do not have to go that route. 

Hugs!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh no, Christy! I remember when he had the problem on his other side. Poor, poor boy. And poor you! I know what its like to lie awake all night because your dog is sick. I wish they had gotten to him before it ruptured. It must be so painful for him. I know nothing about the surgery, so I hope someone can help you in that area. Give Rufus a hug from me (and a kiss from half-sister Maddie). I hope things get better quickly for both of you! :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for all the good wishes Holly, Sally, Katie, Missy, and Jeanne! Oh Jeanne the lying awake all night is miserable. I was so worried the abscess would rupture but after I spoke with the vet on Thursday, she wasn't overly concerned about it. She said they need a bit of a hole to flush it anyways and when I asked she said it always ruptures outward. 

The highlight of the day today: Rufus finally pooped tonight which it seemed he was trying desperately to avoid. (I would too if I were him!)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no, poor baby. We've been dealing with a lot of butt dragging around here lately, but luckily nothing like what Rufus has gone through. Don't worry about his hair - it will grow back and I'm glad he's back to the business at hand. Speaking of hair I love the picture of your Chinese Crested in your sig. I like how they look like little ponies.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sorry you are having to deal with this during such a busy time. I sure hope Rufus will be feeling better soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Ivy! I'm sorry to hear you've had a butt dragger there! Marley will sometimes do that too. It may be strange but Rufus never does! In fact normally if I check his glands they are empty. It just seems that every once in awhile thing go crazy!

I love the pony look too! 

Dale thank you. Luckily, everything's done that needs to be and those last minute things aren't all that necessary. Spending time with family is the most important thing and Rufus is family!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Christy I am so sorry about poor Rufus! I am crying for you and for all the misery he is in ~ it must hurt like heck! Does he have pain medicine? Give him a hug from me and sending lots of speedy healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Rufus! And poor you! It's so hard to see you're "baby" in pain. Here's wishing that he will be feeling MUCH better VERY soon!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thanks Ivy! I'm sorry to hear you've had a butt dragger there! Marley will sometimes do that too. It may be strange but Rufus never does! In fact normally if I check his glands they are empty. It just seems that every once in awhile thing go crazy!
> 
> I love the pony look too!
> 
> Dale thank you. Luckily, everything's done that needs to be and those last minute things aren't all that necessary. Spending time with family is the most important thing and Rufus is family!


Okay, how do you check if his glands are empty or do I really want to know?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Okay, how do you check if his glands are empty or do I really want to know?


LOL! You probably don't really want to know but you should. There is more information out there on anal glands then you'd ever want to read. There are even you tube videos on abscesses or expressing the anal glands. This website is sorta fun and not as graphic as some and if you have Shockwave Flash Plug In the video is fun in some sick fashion. :laugh:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=625


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

I just found this thread and I am so sorry that Rufus had to go through this again, poor baby.  How is he doing today?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, how is Rufus doing today? any less miserable? thanks for the site. 

I am curious if your vet has new and encouraging info about the surgery... All our vets have told me is that it can lead to incontinence. Jasper's fill up routinely, and he will scoot, and if we do not have them expressed he will express them when he gets excited by the mail or some other intruder....you just can't that smell out of things...so we stay on top of it. But more importantly, he goes into a funk and retreats if they are too full. We are lucky that he has never had an abscess... but I worry and he hates the process so, I have thought about surgery, but worry about the incontinence. 

I hope Rufus is feeling more like himself today! Hugs again to both of you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Libby, Karen, Julia, Missy! Rufus is plugging along this morning. He didn't want to come out of his crate today and when he finally did, he ran in circles and dug and fussed. Whenever he walks I can tell it hurts because he goes crazy digging and spinning and will pant alot. It takes some time to calm him down again but once he is resting quietly he does much better. He's been on pain meds since Wednesday night and I have one left but I'm hoping I don't have to give it to him tonight. We'll just have to see how the day goes. I apply a warm compress to the area several times a day and he's really good about it so I think it makes it feel better. 

I haven't had much time to read up on the anal gland removal Missy. One webpage makes like it's no big deal and the next will come across very differently! I've read that potential side effects can be incontinence and oh my that would be awful! I can't imagine my poor guy having to wear a diaper for the rest of his life. I need to gather alot more information before I make such a dramatic decision. I would love to be able to speak to someone whose had it done before and I will want to know if my vet has ever done it before (and how many times!) and what the reults were. For now I am concentrating on him getting better and trying to find ideas to avoid this happening again!

Also, something I read seemd to say that the glands can fill and become impacted if they don't express well naturally. The fluid inside gets thicker and can get to a point where it cannot express. That seems to be a little different than the abscess condition where there is an infection introduced into the glands. Marley will get scooty sometimes and need his glands checked but has never had problems like poor Rufus.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thanks Ann and Poonima! Leeann, Riley looked adorable in his modified lion cut! I'm pretty sure it takes a very special guy to pull off that look! Not so sure Rufus can get away with it. He needs something more...*Rufus-y lol! Maybe a mohawk*?


Hahaha Christy, I am sure what ever cut you try he will look great. Poor guy, I was just reading your update and can imagine how you are feeling knowing he is so uncomfortable. Sending big hugs to you and gentle rubs to Rufus.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Christy,
I am so sorry Rufus and You have to go though this again, as if it was bad enough once! ... at Christmas when there is so much to get done. 

The hair cut will be OK it can always grow back and look at Leeann's picture of Riley... it will be ok.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy has three or four...*

But none since I stopped giving her the Costco dried chicken treats. Daisy never scooted or anything, just viola...licking herself, and there would be an abcess or the beginning of one. I changed her diet...and then I noticed that there were these abcesses around the time I had been giving her these treats. Two years I think without one...

The next step was to have had them removed, which is very iffy as if anything goes wrong with the surgery, the can be incontinent for life.

The dogs are in such pain...it is truly awful. I met another havanese at our vet that did have to have the surgery. I even talked to people on the havanese health line...it is not common with our breed...but what is common is no advance warning.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff's got impacted and infected once. He hadn't pooped in almost a week when I brought him to the vet. They drained him and put him on antibiotics for a week. You know, I had dogs growing up all my life and I never even knew about anal glands. I only found out once I had Gryff, but now I know what that horrendous stinky stuff that used to come out of my cat was. My DH and I called it diarrhea concentrate.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Christy, I'm so sorry to hear about Rufus! I'm glad that he is feeling a bit better and I really hope you won't have to go through the surgery. Keep us posted!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, once again this morning Rufus doesn't want to come out of his crate. He is doing a bit better so we skipped the pain pill last night, but "a bit better" just means he runs a bit further before spinning in circles and flopping to the ground. It's crazy to take him out to potty because he has to be on a leash and he runs then drops and spins. Thank goodness we have our own yard to do his business in. If we had to "go for a walk" the neighbors would all think I was torturing him.

I just tried to bait him out of the crate with his favorite goody. (The corner of my poptart) He ran out for the treat and then back into the crate! :suspicious: It's going to be a long day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, I'm so sorry to hear poor Rufus is going through this again. Poor little guy. I hope he feels better this week.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor baby and poor you. I sure hope this comes to an end quickly for both of you. I went through this for a year and a half (three impactions) and we've been clear for over two years. 

My veterinarian said that sometimes the glands will become overactive due to an irritation (food sensitivity, environmental influence, etc.). Unfortunately, it can be almost impossible to diagnose it when it is sudden and nothing has really changed in their world.

I hope you get to the bottom of this. Pun intended.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

I am so sorry that Rufus is still not himself. When are you going back to the vet?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is he doing today?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you guys for your concern. He's been mostly sleeping today. I was concerned that he skipped breakfast this morning since that's so unlike him. He runs like crazy from one spot to another and then cuddles down tight and doesn't want to move. He's even fussed and barked when I've left the room for very long or when my daughter came over and he wanted to be near her but didn't want to get up! He's getting out to potty better but still has to be on a lead because he circles restlessly and will drop to the grass suddenly and then bolt. I'm sure his fanny hurts and I bet it feels pretty odd with the shave and the cold breeze outdoors. 

Tonight I cooked some rice to mix with his kibble and he ate so I feel a bit better about that. The first couple days he had chicken and rice and he's just smart enough to be trying to work me for more chicken. :hungry:

I'm keeping a close eye one him and he has no fever, no odd pains, no redness and looks to be healing well, so I suspect he may just be playing drama queen. :drama: Still...I'm keeping close watch on him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh, to answer your question, he is scheduled for a re-check on next Monday.

Here's a picture I took yesterday when we opened an early Christmas present and I popped a toy in with him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: *Rufus* :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ohhhh, poor sweet Rufus.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> oh, to answer your question, he is scheduled for a re-check on next Monday.
> 
> Here's a picture I took yesterday when we opened an early Christmas present and I popped a toy in with him.


Oh, poor boy! Could he possibly look more pathetic?!<g>


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bless his little heart!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He does look a little like he is milking it Christy!!!! what an adorable pout though. It's nice to see a closeup of Rufus, it has been a long while...He is a beautiful boy with his coloring and his blue eyes.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah he's milking it alright! Yesterday I wasn't sure but today I KNOW he's hamming it up for attention! He skipped breakfast again since there was no rice or chicken and actually spit the kibble I offered him back out. Little booger! If I leave the room he barks his hiney off but with a huge smile the whole time and wags his tail like crazy if I come back to see him! I've never had him work me so hard with all the barking, but it's nice to see him feeling better! We've turned the corner on his healing. His pain level is manageable now has dropped, now I just have to worry about Marley playing too rough with him while his back side is so exposed! I'm almost tempted to try some bitch britches on him once he is ready to play again just to give some protection to the area. Maybe the vet will have some helpful ideas when we see her Monday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Rufus! I am glad he is feeling better.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yay Rufus! I am glad he is feeling better.


Thanks Missy! Me too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus went in for his re-check yesterday and the doc says everything is healing up just fine. She checked his anal glands and they were totally empty, which is very normal for him. We just can't figure out how he goes from empty to major abscess so quickly! It's been 12 days now since his problem and he is acting 85 percent normally. I look forward to seeing my boy 100 percent though! He's still a bit uncomfortable pottying and will put it off as long as he can so I have to point at the grass and give him firm commands to go just like a 2 year old or he will try and claim he really doesn't have to. :hand: He's also not back up to par on his eating. He sits and stands restlessly while eating, so his muscles must still pull a bit in a standing position with his head down.  

The vet said she thinks it's a good idea to cut him shorter so I can keep a closer eye on his fanny and if he starts having trouble again perhaps we can catch it before it becomes an emergency. I have clipper guards on order, so as soon as they get here, I'll be cutting that lovely coat down. *sniff :mullet:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Bummer on the coat, but I'm so glad he's healing well. That's so good to read.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm glad Rufus is better! He will be adorable with long or short hair.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Christy! I'm so glad he is feeling better. What a face.  

Be careful with the clippers. Gitter had an impaction shortly after we brought him home and it happened after the groomer used the clippers on his hind end. I think she either buzzed him too close or possibly nicked him and the irritation started a few days after that. She no longer used clippers but trims him with scissors and (touch wood) he has been fine since.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy...Rufus is going to look like that puppy again we all got to see grow up!!! please do us a favor though....before and after pictures  I am so happy he is well on the mend!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! Hedygs, I can't imagine getting the clipper THAT close to his bum! :bolt: Was she doing a "sanitary" trim? Really, I was shocked at how closely he was shaved at the vets office. They must've used a 50 blade! I don't even shave my Crestie that close! 

Missy, I don't know about taking pictures yet. I'm still having a hard time getting my head set to do it. Today I'm thinking maybe just leave his coat long with a shaved butt? As long as I don't take him out in public, that'd be ok right?


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Poor boy I make a natural powder that they eat, it does tend to stop this from happening. I would be happy to send some out for you to try FREE of charge.

Its called scoot and designed specifically for this problem.

Email me your address, its easy to use just a sprinkle on food daily .


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

To help you here is our remedy and it is quite effective:
mix 
2 tbspoons dried psyllium husk
1/2 t-spoon dried dandelion 
1/2 t-spoon dried parsley
1/4 t-spoon ascorbic acid 
1 tbspoon ground oatmeal

keep in cool place for up to 6 months use daily by adding the mix to food, the mix is also good to help reduce struvites and oxylates in these breeds.

wet mix 
mix 
2 cups mashed pumpkin
1 tsp olive oil
1 tsp coconut milk
1 tbspoon dried crushed cranberries

give daily 2 tspoons with food
also good for stones, struvites, oxylates etc.

Hope these help


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Eurobichons.  Where did you find these recipes? They look like they are full of good ingredients although I don't know much about dandilion. I am happy for any help because I really don't want Rufus to have more problems and end up needing surgery.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

I treat and train dogs.

best wishes


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Christy, I feel your agony about clipping Rufus! I'm wondering, could you just leave the immediate area around the anus - like about 1 inch all around - clipped short, then gradually taper the rest of it to his full coat length? Even if you trimmed the whole coat into a puppy cut, you wouldn't be shaving him down all over, I wouldn't think. From the pictures I think I saw that you posted somewhere, it looks like to me that it might work fine and not look as shocking as a short coat all over?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I just saw the other thread where you clipped Rufus. You did an awesome job, Christy! He looks wonderful, and still has a bit of the longer coat look. Gold stars for you! If I ever trim Tucker, that is the look I'd go for!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri, If you saw the first pic in the other thread you can sorta see that the vet already cut a huge portion of his coat, so therewasn't alot I could do to match it in. I guess it was just the differnece between vets and techs because the first time he had the abscess the vet tech only cut about an inch around the area and with all his coat it wasn't too visable. The next time we went in, my vet was off and we got someone else and obviously they didn't want ANY hair in that area. I really want what is best for my boy so they did have my permission to cut his hair, but I was still pretty shocked at how much cutting they did!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Christy, years ago, we had to have our first sheltie's anal glands removed. She did very well with it and even proved that she was a houdini! We pinned together two of Ray's t-shirts so she wouldn't chew herself, but that didn't work, by the end of the day the t-shirts were off! It was the best thing we did for her because she felt so buch better and of course with all the hair that shelties have, it wasn't noticeable after awhile! *


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Christy, years ago, we had to have our first sheltie's anal glands removed. She did very well with it and even proved that she was a houdini! We pinned together two of Ray's t-shirts so she wouldn't chew herself, but that didn't work, by the end of the day the t-shirts were off! It was the best thing we did for her because she felt so buch better and of course with all the hair that shelties have, it wasn't noticeable after awhile! *


Thank you for sharing that Debbie. I've heard from another person as well who had the operation on her dog. It was successful also and that's nice news to know JIC. I have a friend who just had the surgery on her Chinese Crested and am following along with her to see how it all works out too. I'm still hoping NOT to need the surgery, but it's good to hear from people who have had it done and know what the results were.


----------

